# 16'x16'  Shop built using Structural insulated panels



## solo (Mar 4, 2018)

I would have liked to added 4 more feet to the length, but time money and space, said other wise. The I-Joists are 9" and 12" on center, packed with 1"x1/4" urethane foam, I got for free when work was redoing the 1 Acre roof. The panels I picked up for 50 bucks each are 4' x 10'. I cut them in half for the two side walls. Then added 2x8's two foot high on top of them. The guy I bought these from had only enough to build this size building and this way, other wise I would have gone all the way w/ the sip's. The roof is 2x6 again packed w/the urethane foam. Super quiet inside. The glass up top is double pane low-e. I have a small AC than I only run when it's in the 90's, I have a little oil filled radiator I set on 65 for the colder months. I also have a dehumidifier I run all the time. I have a bar sink w/ a on demand hot water in the cabinet now. things have moved around a little but not the mess. 
This was a test. I wanted something before we build a new house using the SIP's. WOW. I love them. The wife came out w/the granddaughter one day upset about something. Within 15 minutes with the three of us in there, it started to get hot! (wife is hot blooded anyway) I had to turn on the AC.
I made the building to split in half to take with me when we move. A little more room would be nice in the future, but for now it's perfect for me.


----------



## pdentrem (Mar 4, 2018)

I did the same thing. I used the wall product from this company http://www.thermapan.com 
Insulated steel door and a man door, I use a 400/800 Quartz heater to bring the temperature up in the winter. If I was to build a new house or garage, this would be the way to go!


----------



## jcp (Mar 4, 2018)

Very neat, well thought out shop SOLO.  I built a SIPS panel house in 2009 using commercial panels. Panels are 8" thick clad with .032 powder coated aluminum and I used the EFIS stucco system to finish the exterior. Very economical to operate. If I were to build another I would use brick or rock on the exterior. The foam walls have hardly any sound reduction qualities.


----------



## Boswell (Mar 4, 2018)

I never heard of SIPs before this. My wife and I build our house about 35 years ago (skills saw and hammer). I designed the exterior walls to be 12" thick by building two parallel 2x4 constructed walls with 4" between them. Filled all the space with Fiberglass insulation.  It seams that a SIP is  a modern pre-fab way of doing the same thing. We called it "Super-Insulating" back then and it lives up to that name. 

Very nice shop and I like the design element that you can split it to move and presumably if you need more space, you can build a section to go between the two halves


----------



## tweinke (Mar 4, 2018)

Shop looks awesome! Should be well insulated making for a comfortable place to work.


----------



## solo (Mar 4, 2018)

Yes after working on concrete most of my life this is nice. It's getting new paint soon, we had left over red paint from the front door, and did the shop doors with it. Wow it pops. As the weather gets warmer I'll start bolting down the machines for the move. Not sure where we're going, just out of Summerville and all the traffic.  But the housing market is hot and we're almost finished with the house. We're looking around Greenville SC, Pickens county. 
 Foothills, peace and quiet. May buy something cheap for now, then when the markets drops again look at land and build, keeping the other property as a rental. But nothing is cast in stone yet.


----------



## DougD (Mar 30, 2018)

Nice set-up, looks like a thought out work flow design.  Many of us make most of the tools moveable, but planning for moving the shop in the future take that to a new level ! Impressive


----------



## solo (Mar 31, 2018)

Thank you. I got a little time today to try to organize a bit better with shelves and stock storage under the middle bench. I also have a ideal I'm working on, for the heavy indexer and vice. I'll be posting when I'm done.


----------

